# Bobcats fire coach Mike Dunlap after one season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Mike Dunlap is one and done with the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> The Bobcats fired Dunlap as coach Tuesday after a single season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9203383/charlotte-bobcats-fire-coach-mike-dunlap-one-season


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It sounded like there was a good amount of friction between Dunlap and some of the players - the exit interviews didn't help him at all, from what I've heard. I have to assume it was a personality clash that led to this, because the win total was about as good as could be expected given last season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We don't have an NBA roster. He was here to develop talent, probably did as good of a job as he could be expected to do.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it seems like a situation where you blame the coach even though he was given a substandard product to work with.

but in truth there are coaches who can turn fringe nba talents nbdl products into good nba talent regularly ....but they are rare...guys like Pop or Nellie, but even those guys are entrenched when they do it .

you have to integrate guys into a system and it usually takes more than 1 season to prove to players that they need to get with the program because it wont be you that leaves it will be them.

rotating guys to take HC positions hoping to catch fire never works and is what teams that stay bad do.


----------

